# 2010 F5 headset



## RoadChaser (Jul 29, 2011)

looking for size on the headset on the 2010 F5. The manual says "use only cane creek IS2 integrated headsets" and doesn't say what size tho like for Upper Head-Tube Inside Diameter and Upper Head-Tube Bore Depth


----------



## RoadChaser (Jul 29, 2011)

i thought this was the place to get help with my felt?


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi RoadChaser,

You can order a replacement headset directly from Felt via our website:

CANE CREEK CARBON HEADSET 1 1/8


----------



## RoadChaser (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks for your help wpcouch


----------

